# I got wireless working, but I get strange error messages at boot!



## Allamgir (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally got wifi connectivity at boot using the Handbook, man pages, the internet, and some very helpful members of  the community, but I always get strange and annoying error messages at boot. First, I have ntp set to set the date and time, but it always complains about the hostname nor servname provided. I think it's because my wireless internet connects _after_ my computer tries to update the time. Here is the actual error I see in the boot messages:


```
Setting date via ntp.
Error : hostname nor servname provided, or not known
 2 Dec 16:03:15 ntpdate[937]: can't find host north-america.pool.ntp.org

Error : hostname nor servname provided, or not known
 2 Dec 16:03:15 ntpdate[937]: can't find host 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org

Error : hostname nor servname provided, or not known
 2 Dec 16:03:15 ntpdate[937]: can't find host 1.freebsd.pool.ntp.org

Error : hostname nor servname provided, or not known
 2 Dec 16:03:15 ntpdate[937]: can't find host 2.freebsd.pool.ntp.org

 2 De 16:03:15 ntpdate[937]: no servers can be used, exiting
```

While the boot messages are appearing, this is what I see for my wireless connection. I don't know what it means when it says it "[needs] multicast update callback". As you can see I use the wpi driver that comes with FreeBSD 8


```
wpi_newstate: SCAN -> AUTH flags 0x0
config chan 2 flags 8005 cck f ofdm 15
wpi_newstate: AUTH -> ASSOC flags 0x0
wpi_newstate: ASSOC -> RUN flags 0x0
config chan 2 flags 8035
wpi0: need multicast update callback
```

Then, as soon as the login prompt is available, more of these errors appear, so it looks like this:


```
login: wpi0: need multicast update callback
wpi0: need multicast update callback
```

...and I have to hit [ENTER] again before I can type in my login info. It's really annoying.



Here are the relevant files:

/boot/loader.conf:


```
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="1"
```

Relevant parts of my /etc/rc.conf:


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Nov 28 12:14:30 2009
sendmail_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="north-america.pool.ntp.org"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
amd_enable="YES"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid MYSSID wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0xMY10DIGITKEY DHCP"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.254"
inetd_enable="YES"
hostname="MYHOST.example.com"
```
(where MYSSID is my wifi network's ssid, MY10DIGITKEY is the wep key, and MYHOST is the host name of this laptop.)


I hope someone here can make sense of these messages and help me get rid of them. The wireless internet seems to be working alright, although the max download speed is only 150Kbps, when in Linux or Windows it is usually ~175Kbps (perhaps because the wpi driver is so new and experimental), but I hate these error messages and am always afraid something is going wrong.

Thanks for any help,

Allamgir


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

Try using ntpd instead of ntpdate.


----------



## Allamgir (Dec 3, 2009)

Is that in ports? I set up ntpdate in sysinstall, so I should just be able to disable it from there or delete the lines from my rc.conf, right?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

net/openntpd is very simple to set up as compared to the standard ntpd.


----------



## Allamgir (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll look into those. Any ideas on what wpi0: need multicast update callback might mean or how to make it stop?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

nptd is also in the base. Just use *ntpd_enable="YES"* instead of ntpdate. 
You may need to edit /etc/nptd.conf and add your favorite ntp server.


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 4, 2009)

Allamgir said:
			
		

> I'll look into those. Any ideas on what wpi0: need multicast update callback might mean or how to make it stop?



It's just a warning telling you that the driver is missing a function net80211 expects to be there. There is nothing you can do.


----------



## Allamgir (Dec 5, 2009)

You mean I can't even suppress those messages from showing up? If I can't fix the problem, I'd at least like to make the messages stop showing up. Even keeping them in the boot messages (BEFORE it says "login:") would be fine.

Btw, ntpd works. No more errors


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 5, 2009)

Maybe it is possible to tell syslog to print those message not to console, I don't know. There's always the possibility to modify the source, comment out the printf and recompile the kernel.


----------



## Allamgir (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure how I would go about doing that. There has to be a simpler solution. What are the other wpi users (or anyone who gets a similar message) doing?


----------



## Midasx (Dec 4, 2011)

Allamgir said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure how I would go about doing that. There has to be a simpler solution. What are the other wpi users (or anyone who gets a similar message) doing?



I also get that annoying message, if you find a way to suppress it or solve it I would be great full to know of it.

I have noticed that when I boot and am running Apache and MySQL sometimes the delay in starting those services means that the messages get show prior to the login...

Cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a two-year-old thread.  It would be better to start a new thread showing exactly which messages you get and what is in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

